# When cani stop soaking my beagles dry food



## tommyk1983 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi

I have recently had a beagle puppy, he is 9 weeks this coming sunday.

The breeder told me that she has been soaking his dry food in warm water then cooling for an hour before feeding.

I gave Bailey (puppies name  ) dry food today without soaking and he got through it all fine, i do however just want to double check if he is ok to have this food not being soaked at the moment, his teeth are coming through, as my rug has found out.

Any advice owuld be most appreciated

thanks

tom and Bailey


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

TBH I would always feed dry food with water or wet food mixed in. If you see how much water it absorbs when soaked, it could be depleting their natural reserves when fed dry.
Probably a bit paranoid but I much prefer wet food. Far more natural for them as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I soaked Louie's until about 5/6 months of age - simply because he was teething and it made it easier for him to eat..


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

iv never soaked my beagles food. he has eaten it dry since the day he came home at 8weeks. never had a problem with him eating it! 
its a personal choice though.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

im in the proces of going onto raw but if i was feeding libble id always soak it as it swells up that much it would do the same (i think) in a dog/cats tummy


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I've never soaked my dog's food, although I would if he had a medical reason such as tooth loss etc to help him eat easier. 

Saliva will do the same job as soaking the food with water. It doesn't drain the stomach of water, the saliva does that part.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

my beagle is 2 and I still soak his food before he eats it,mind you I do put hot milk on my kids cornflakes too and they are 21,19,13,its just personal choice


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I've never soaked my dog's food, although I would if he had a medical reason such as tooth loss etc to help him eat easier.
> 
> Saliva will do the same job as soaking the food with water. It doesn't drain the stomach of water, the saliva does that part.


Where did you get that from?  Salvia doesn't soften the food at all, it's not in their mouths anywhere near long enough - the kibble will go down dry, and it will absorb water from their stomachs.

OP - you can stop soaking it as soon as pup is able to eat it dry. Or you can continue soaking it for good - it's your choice. When I used kibble, I did use to feed it dry, but it wasn't their whole diet and they were good drinkers so I didn't worry.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Where did you get that from?  Salvia doesn't soften the food at all, it's not in their mouths anywhere near long enough - the kibble will go down dry, and it will absorb water from their stomachs.
> 
> OP - you can stop soaking it as soon as pup is able to eat it dry. Or you can continue soaking it for good - it's your choice. When I used kibble, I did use to feed it dry, but it wasn't their whole diet and they were good drinkers so I didn't worry.


when they swallow the food, saliva will go down with it. The only fluid in the stomach is acid.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

The saliva contains enzymes that start breaking down the food. It is not particularly helpful to get food softened/moistened.

The fluid in a dog's stomach is acid AND water that it drinks/absorbs from food.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Going back to the OPs question...

I was told by my breeder to also soak Charlie's food when he was a puppy - but I was told warm water and to only leave it 5 minutes. After about a week I gave up because he stopped eating it soft but would eat it dry. His poop also firmed up better when it was fed dry and I never looked back. 

I think if the pup prefers it dry, and there are no negative toilet/tummy side effects then feed it dry. Just make sure that his water bowl is full (as I'm sure you do).



You'll soon find out that with a puppy you have to work out what works best for them as individuals - and this isn't always what the books/breeders/experts say.


----------

